# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Incept Yourself With Lucid Dreaming Goggles - Gizmodo

## Dream Guide Team

*Incept Yourself With Lucid Dreaming Goggles**Gizmodo**Lucid dreaming* is when you're dreaming, but you're aware of it. Theoretically, you could get to a point where you can control you the dream. It's a tricky process, but to help it along, Will Finucane built a pair of lucidity-inducing goggles.*and more »*

----------

